# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  George Francis Hotz (geohot)

## Airicist

Founder and President of comma.ai

Personal website - geohot.com

youtube.com/geohot

facebook.com/george.hotz.96

twitter.com/realGeorgeHotz

linkedin.com/in/george-hotz-b3866476

instagram.com/georgehotz

George Hotz on Wikipedia

Projects:

backspace.ai

----------


## Airicist

Unlocked iPhone

Uploaded on Aug 21, 2007

----------


## Airicist

Transform any car into a self-driving car

Published on Jun 6, 2016




> George Hotz, the programmer famous for cracking the iPhone and PlayStation 3, has turned his attention to building self-driving cars — and we got a ride.

----------


## Airicist

E661: George Hotz founder Comma.ai on vision & tech behind his Tesla rival, self-driving car startup

Published on Jul 22, 2016




> George Hotz is known for unlocking the iPhone and PlayStation, but most recently, as being the founder of Comma.ai, an autonomous driving startup. He and his team built a driver assistant system that will get increasingly more sophisticated, also known as Level 3. George deconstructs the core components of his technology, and explains how it can compensate for human error in driving. And paired with the up-and-coming phone app called Chffr, soon, they will have technology where you can compare data and optimize your commute. His success has much to do with his philosophy of staying open--to build prototypes, to get it out there, and to move the world forward.

----------


## Airicist

George "Geohot" Hotz announces a self driving car kit

Published on Sep 13, 2016




> Self-Made Smart Cars George "Geohot" Hotz (Comma.ai)

----------


## Airicist

George "Geohot" Hotz Presents the Comma One at Disrupt SF

Published on Sep 13, 2016




> George Hotz of Comma.ai takes the stage to trash talk some other autonomous driving startups and launch a self-driving car kit before talking to Darrell Etherington about building and shipping the kit.

----------


## Airicist

Why Comma.ai is giving away self-driving car technology

Published on Nov 30, 2016




> Nov.30 -- George Hotz, Comma.ai founder, discusses self-driving car technology and regulations with Bloomberg's Emily Chang on "Bloomberg Technology."

----------


## Airicist

George Hotz presents Comma Neo

Published on Dec 8, 2016




> December 8, 2016 - George Hotz presents Comma.ai's new technology at a kickoff event for Udacity's Self-Driving Car Nanodegree students.

----------


## Airicist

Hacker George Hotz on the future of autonomous cars

Published on Jan 7, 2017

----------


## Airicist

George Hotz: Comma.ai, OpenPilot, and Autonomous Vehicles | Artificial Intelligence (AI) Podcast

Published on Aug 5, 2019




> George Hotz is the founder of Comma.ai, a machine learning based vehicle automation company. He is an outspoken personality in the field of AI and technology in general. He first gained recognition for being the first person to carrier-unlock an iPhone, and since then has done quite a few interesting things at the intersection of hardware and software. This conversation is part of the Artificial Intelligence podcast.

----------


## Airicist

Are we living in a simulation? with George Hotz and Lex Fridman | AI Podcast Clips

Published on Aug 29, 2019




> George Hotz is the founder of Comma.ai, a machine learning based vehicle automation company. He is an outspoken personality in the field of AI and technology in general. He first gained recognition for being the first person to carrier-unlock an iPhone, and since then has done quite a few interesting things at the intersection of hardware and software.

----------


## Airicist

George Hotz: Hacking the simulation & learning to drive with neural nets | Lex Fridman Podcast #132

Oct 21, 2020




> George Hotz (geohot) is a programmer, hacker, and the founder of Comma.ai. 
> 
> Outline:
> 
> 0:00 - Introduction
> 2:31 - Will human civilization destroy itself?
> 5:18 - Where are the aliens?
> 10:05 - Tic Tac UFO and Bob Lazar
> 12:33 - Conspiracy theories
> ...

----------


## Airicist2

Article "George Hotz, iPhone hacker and Elon Musk antagonist, is leaving Comma AI"

by Andrew Hawkins
October 31, 2022

----------

